# Had a great interview.. Possible hire



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Through a talent agent who just called me for a job in Wellington, Senior position 110,000$. He asked for my formal papers and that he has 'reserved' the job, not sure what that means. 

So... Fingers crossed. Getting a job before arrival will make the move so much easier.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

simply me said:


> Through a talent agent who just called me for a job in Wellington, Senior position 110,000$. He asked for my formal papers and that he has 'reserved' the job, not sure what that means.
> 
> So... Fingers crossed. Getting a job before arrival will make the move so much easier.


Sounds awesome. Congrats.
Hope it all works out.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Thiagu (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi all,

I hv newly joined the forum... 

Rajan.


----------



## Thiagu (Feb 27, 2015)

HI,

Am looking for finance manager position in Auckland. Please let me know of any opportunities.

Cheers.


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

Thiagu said:


> HI, Am looking for finance manager position in Auckland. Please let me know of any opportunities. Cheers.



There are loads, I opened an account through Seek.nz and prepared az NZ friendly cover letter and Resume, I put in both that ll be arriving NZ in late June. I just fired a bunch of them. 

Good luck!!


----------



## onefoothurdle (Mar 9, 2015)

Congratulations simply me. I am also trying to find a job.
Thanks


----------



## simply me (Sep 17, 2013)

It's still pending... I hope I get it. The talent agent told me I'm a great fit and really enjoyed speaking to me. No call yet from the actual company :/ maybe got hopes up too high. 

I'm still tossing cvs out there.


----------



## keen2nz (Feb 9, 2015)

Congrats simplyme! 

By the way, if you are getting a job through a recruitment agency in NZ, do they normally ask for a fee?


----------



## keen2nz (Feb 9, 2015)

Or the hiring company will shoulder any agent fee?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

keen2nz said:


> Congrats simplyme!
> 
> By the way, if you are getting a job through a recruitment agency in NZ, do they normally ask for a fee?


NO.
Don't ever pay a fee to a recruitment agent in nz.
They earn commission from the companies who employ them to fill their vacancies, not from the candidates on their books.

There are rip off agents out there who ask for money in return for a guaranteed job - this is a scam!


----------



## keen2nz (Feb 9, 2015)

That's great to know. Thank you and appreciate the tips!


----------



## FIFA_World_Cup_fan (Apr 25, 2014)

*wow*



simply me said:


> Through a talent agent who just called me for a job in Wellington, Senior position 110,000$. He asked for my formal papers and that he has 'reserved' the job, not sure what that means.
> 
> So... Fingers crossed. Getting a job before arrival will make the move so much easier.


Thats great news !!!
Wish U all the very best --- keep us posted here. Shall be eager to hear your happy news


----------

